# wedgewood gas stove



## alightra (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi! I have recently bought a 1940's wedgewood stove and I need to know how to hook it up to propane. I bought a part that hooks up to the main line but I heard I need some parts for the gas lines inside the oven. Can anyone help?


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi,

Is the range "ready" to hooked up to propane?

These may help....

http://tinyurl.com/f4q32
http://www.applianceaid.com/gasconnector.html
http://tinyurl.com/e6qy3

jeff.


----------

